# Minn Kota reverse / forward



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Take the head back off and switch the leads in the shaft and it will run the other way.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

That happened to me once, long after I installed it. My quick fix was to reverse the terminals, but thats the lazy way!


----------



## cmiranda (Jan 12, 2011)

> Take the head back off and switch the leads in the shaft and it will run the other way.


Are the leads easy to get to? There is not too much clearance from the wires from the shaft to the head.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

the connections should be right there in case it needed to be disassembled for service.


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] Forum Admin.*


----------

